# Optics for Lantern



## pavithra_uk (Feb 14, 2012)

I have an idea to build LED lantern myself. using XP-G or similar LED and power it up by 18650 battery.

Im stuck with my build because I have no idea for Optics.

Are there any optics suitable for lanterns ?


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Feb 14, 2012)

What sort of illumination pattern? Why not use an inverted reflective cone?


----------



## damn_hammer (Feb 14, 2012)

i've wondered a few times why a high output lantern using either xm-l neutral/warm or multiple hich-CRI XP-Gs LEDs that is powered by 18650's hasn't been made. 
the housing could be made of aluminum to provide heat dissipation while also being light, and very durable. 
continuously variable, or 3-5 preset levels (ex. nitelite, low, medium, high, max) controlled by a rotary dial. 
three 3100mAh 18650's seems like an ideal power source.

most of what's available is plastic, low powered, cool white ... there's a niche that needs to be filled!


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Feb 14, 2012)

You'd need about a pound of aluminum (expensive!) or a fan (less runtime more noise) to make it. 18650 individual cells aren't consumer items yet, and campers (the main market) use 6v lantern cells.


----------

